# S&W 629 .44 Mag



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking for some opinions on this revolver, specifically the one Cabela's has in their current flyer.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...laneous/_/N-1102337/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105527880

I have plenty of people killers, this would be for bear defense and maybe some hunting. I'd like something that is somewhat packable, but not too short or light that it becomes punishing to shoot. I'm hoping a 4" barrel fits this niche. I have lots of experience shooting .357 from the really long barrels all the way down to the snubnose with little issues. The snubbies do aggravate an old boxing injury in my wrist with the hot loads, but it is manageable. I have also shot .454 Casull and .480 Ruger, but in really long barrels. The .480 I didn't mind, the .454 was not fun. I'm hoping Doug's or Get Some has a .44 this size to rent, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask any of you what your experiences have been.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

the only 4" 44 that I have shot I used 44 spcl in...... it was pleasurable...... not much help, but I think its a purdy gun!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a pretty good deal and the S&W 629 is a great gun. I have the 7 1/2" black Hunter and the 8 3/8" stainless versions from Smith & Wesson's Performance Center. To me the recoil from these revolvers is moderate. I find the triggers a little stiff in double action and I tended to pull down, shoot low, on out-of-the-box 629s when shooting offhand...So I had trigger jobs on them. 

I also have a 4" S&W 329, the super-lightweight scandium alloy version of the 629. I bought the 329 for grizzly bear defense. This hand cannon is not fun to shoot, but easy to carry. Really can't compare this wheel gun to the one you are looking at though. Funny, now when in bear country I carry pepper spray and a 3" S&W scandium .22 for grouse.  

If a short-barreled .357 bothers your old hand injury naturally the .44 mag will be worse. This could make it a little tough to sight in the handgun to use as a hunting tool. But the .44 mag ammo comes in a variety of loads and I recommend using "light" loads first and then finish the sight-in with hotter offerings. I might add that IMO S&W revolvers don't need a lot of adjustment "out-of-the-box".

Have fun.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

All I know is the 629 is one of the last guns I want. Goob you want to adopt me. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> All I know is the 629 is one of the last guns I want. Goob you want to adopt me. :shock: :lol:


Last guns? Is this a prophecy of something to come?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> All I know is the 629 is one of the last guns I want. Goob you want to adopt me. :shock: :lol:


 :shock: Sure.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I think the 4" barrel is the perfect length for what you are looking for it to do. Anything much over 4" becomes an annoyance to pack on occasion. This is especially true when you are in your truck or even riding your ATV or motorcycle.

The .44 Mag should be plenty for anything around here. Those big, heavy (240-300-gr) bullets penetrate really well (if properly constructed) and shot-to-shot time, or recoil recovery is better than the really big hand-cannons like the .454 or .480. Even when something like a 250-gr Keith-style lead SWC is pushed at medium .44-Special-like velocities of 900 fps or so, they are capable of shooting deep into or through a bear, breaking bones, and killing deer.

The newer S&W 29/629s have had some engineering improvements that make them last a lot longer than earlier ones. I have heard good things about the accuracy from their EMD-rifled barrels. The 629 has always been a premium gun and that special-run Outfitters version looks like a keeper. At 41.5 oz. it is a lighter gun to pack in the hills than it's tough-but-chunky rival, the Ruger Redhawk (47 oz.) and has a better trigger pull.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I want one. 

I think that one will hurt your wrist with full power loads.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I shot one over the weekend. Recoil wasn't too bad, not as bad as my .357 snubbie which has a small grip on it for concealment. I wasn't overly wowed by it either. I'm going to shoot a Ruger Redhawk tonight and see if I like that any better and go from there.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive got the 5.5" Super Blackhawk that I bought from a guy who had the barrel ported. I love shooting it and it is much more tame then my snub nose .357 just make sure you have ear protection on when your around it!!


----------

